# Hopefully out of the slump...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

My recent shooting with my Browning Citori has not been good. Usually, when I hit a slump I switch shotguns. It has to be the tool right? Didn't really have anything I wanted to move to though. A good friend loaned me a mint Beretta Silverhawk...three for three on roosters over some amazing dog work. A few points Auts made on hens were classic. She did the 90 degree spin and lock up. I walked in kicked around...nothing. Looked down at Auts all locked up...her eyes seemed to be saying "Hey, dummy a little to the right would ya...follow the exact line of my nose to the bird." She was right every time. Scout was very impressive on a couple large coveys of roosters. He stopped a decent ways off to avoid bumping them. He got the reward of making a retrieve each time. The dogs weren't into posing today...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

maybe because your world is upside down?

I've tried a few browning O/Us and never could find one I could shoot well, maybe the beretta fits you correctly


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I usually start partridge and grouse with a 28. Move to a 20 SxS when pheasant starts and shoot that for the first couple weeks. Move to my 16 SxS when the birds start getting a little wilder. Move to the Citori when it gets cold... The trigger guard on my 16 is too small for anything but the thinnest gloves. The Citori is usually money for me but is heavy. When I hit a slump...a change of gun usually fixes it. But ... The Berreta is nice.


----------

